# New product from Brite Site



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Check out the new magnetic string level & arrow level from Brite Site. Sets your arrow for zero level & bow string plumb. Will not slide down string. Fits any size string.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

brtesite said:


> check out the new magnetic string level & arrow level from brite site. Sets your arrow for zero level & bow string plumb. Will not slide down string. Fits any size string.



ttt


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Where can I get them?*


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

txarcher1 said:


> *Where can I get them?*



they are not on my web site yet, however you can pm me or call 973 584 0637
the cost is 25.00
thanks for looking . :beer:


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

Mike, I understand how the arrow level is working, but how does the string level clip on??? And what does the metal rod in the arrow level have to do w/ it???


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

TMax27 said:


> Mike, I understand how the arrow level is working, but how does the string level clip on??? And what does the metal rod in the arrow level have to do w/ it???


string fits between 2 very strong magnets ,that rod is the arrow . That arrow level just slides over the arrow. It will show where your zero nock point is . Zero nock point is different for different diameter arrows.


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry I meant the metal rod in the string level, but now I understand what you are saying w/ the magnet.


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

BTW. Looks like a very nice setup. I was looking for something like this last week and didn't see this, so I went w/ the RS level system.


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

*level*



brtesite said:


> string fits between 2 very strong magnets ,that rod is the arrow . That arrow level just slides over the arrow. It will show where your zero nock point is . Zero nock point is different for different diameter arrows.


is there any chance the string can get cut or damaged where it fits between the to magnets.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

NSSCOTT said:


> is there any chance the string can get cut or damaged where it fits between the to magnets.


No way!!!!!!!!!!:beer:


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

brtesite said:


> no way!!!!!!!!!!:beer:


ttt


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

ttt


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

brtesite said:


> ttt



ttt


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

brtesite said:


> ttt



ttt


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*will it handle all of the arrow Diameters?
Even the Biggest of the Big Boys?*


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

txarcher1 said:


> *will it handle all of the arrow Diameters?
> Even the Biggest of the Big Boys?*



Absolutely


----------

